# Anybody know if the 84fs comes with 3 dot sights?



## jmcarthy (Aug 29, 2008)

All the listings I can find say the Cheetah comes with 3 dot sights. I recently purchased one and it has a 2 dot sight. I contacted Beretta and they said send the gun back and they would change it to the sight to 3 dot. Then they called and said that it never came in a 3 dot sight. All the listings on the gun I can find all say 3 dot sight. Are these guys snowing me or what? Can anybody shed some light? Thank you


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know first hand but, according to Beretta's website, the gun does come with 3-dot sights.

Here's the quote from the website:

*4) Sights. Fast, sure target acquisition from standard 3-dot system. Notched rear sight is dovetailed to slide. Blade front sight is integral with slide.*

Here's the link:

http://www.beretta.com/index.aspx?m=74&idc=2&ids=23

Email them this link, they can't dispute their own website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*3 dot sights ???*

I was under the impression that the 3 dot sight system was pretty much standard Beretta. Like Wyatt says that is all that appears on their website. Seems they have a little problem with stated specification and reality, if your 84 has a 2 dot system. I have not had a great deal of luck with response from their website to questions and the response time is outrageously long. To make such a fine weapon, they really fall short in the customer contact area. Send them a copy of thier own literature and see where that leads you, like Wyatt said. Can't hurt. Good luck.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

jmcarthy said:


> All the listings I can find say the Cheetah comes with 3 dot sights. I recently purchased one and it has a 2 dot sight. I contacted Beretta and they said send the gun back and they would change it to the sight to 3 dot. Then they called and said that it never came in a 3 dot sight. All the listings on the gun I can find all say 3 dot sight. Are these guys snowing me or what? Can anybody shed some light? Thank you


I have a 84FS and it came with a 2 dot sight. From my understanding this is standard for the Cheetahs. Post the question on BerettaForum.net and someone will know for sure.


----------



## jmcarthy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I know their web site says this. In my conversations with them they said it was a mistake and they would change it. I did note on Friday it looked like they changed the 84 plated model to a "standard" sight. Every place that sells the cheetah online lists it as a 3 dot sight, I guess I find it hard to believe everybody has it wrong and I'm the first one questioning it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

THere is a thread somewhere on the Beretta Forum - it is possible to send your slide to a particular company (U gotta find the thread to get the company name), and they will install night sights for you - standard 3 dots. Be aware, that as drilling the front sight is necessary (like on the 92FS) - the process is not cheap. It's over $200, if I remember correctly.

That is the ONLY way to get a 3 dot system on the 84 or 85 models. Sorry.


----------

